

Forget the Olympics. This is what everyone should be watching on TV. - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tpDqliD6Ss

======
william42
I actually know one of the people on that team(Arnav) and worked with him
during the 2007 ARML(<http://arml.com>) competition.

~~~
eru
People from my old school went to IMO regularly, too. (Unfortunately I always
got stuck with something like a third price at state level competitions.)

------
Tichy
What is IMO?

~~~
swombat
International Maths Olympiads

